# Whiskey :(



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I finally euthanized him about an hour ago. He was going downhill fast. His tumor had burst yesterday and he was just laying on the bottom breathing slow and heavy. He's swimming in a big old planted tank in the sky now. I'll miss you, my desk buddy. No more hide and seek.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry vaygirl  He was a amazing fish  He had a great life with you.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry VG... He was such a stunning boy, and a real trooper to have hung in as long as he did. I hope you can rest easier, knowing he's not in pain anymore. My thoughts are with you and your gang.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, vaygirl. He was a really stunning betta. You did all that you could.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Whiskey! He was so beautiful.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I know he's free from pain now.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh no! Poor little guy. You made the right decision letting him go.  RIP Whiskey.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss....Swim softly towards the Rainbow Bridge Whiskey....


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Whiskey! <:[ You definitely did the right thing.

He's swimming in Heaven now. <3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Vaygirl!! He was beautiful and I remember when you got him.. He had an awesome life with you though.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Noooo!  

That's terrible! At least he didn't suffer too much on your watch.


----------

